# Berrien



## Swampdweller (Nov 4, 2010)

This is my first year in Berrien and it has been a little slow so far but have some nice pictures at night. Hoping this cold front will get them moving. 

Also, If I am located off 135 who is the closest processor to me? Thanks.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Nov 5, 2010)

It just depends where you are located off 135.....There is one at Berrien Beach called Fender Smokehouse....but I started carrying all of our deer to Ray's just south of Nashville - A friend had one prcessed there the otherday - buck prolly weighed 170lbs.....they gut it, skinned it, cubed all they could and ground the rest for $85...I didnt think that was too bad. and they do a gret job.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Nov 5, 2010)

By the way we have a berrien thread going if you want to post! Show some of those pics you got! 
Welcome to Berrien!


----------

